# The puppy blues.



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I just saw the puppy blues mentioned in another post. I am glad it isn't just me. I go from thinking 'oh my god, what have I done' to 'oh my god this is the best thing I have ever done' about 10 times a day. It doesn't help that I was the one that pushed for us to get a puppy so I have to be positive all the time. I don't regret it for 1 second and I love her completely but it is hard work!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had dogs for many many years (always older rescues), done training classes for years and helped numerous friends with numerous dogs and pups - and still found my first pup blooming hard work 

The time and effort you put in to raise your pup though will be repaid a thousand times when things settle down and your pup matures


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You just have to remember to be kind to yourself. It is hard work and none of us are perfect and we all want to get it 100% right 100% of the time, so we have really set ourselves up to fail. Just take one day at a time and concentrate on remembering what went right and try to forget the not 100% great moments. ..
It is so worth it. I cannot imagine my life without my dogs, they give me so much love and so much joy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The hard work pays off and the mood swings lessen once you've cracked the toileting and biting issues.  Besides it is well known that the best therapy for stress and anxiety is a really long daily walk with a friend, so you've covered all the bases.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It is hard work, but the very best thing you can do is to relax. If you get stressed, so will your puppy. And this period when they are very small and so cute and adorable and piddleley really doesn't last very long. I used to sit down with mine and cuddle them for a time after lunch. We would all doze off. Great for refreshing body and soul.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks. she really is lovely and very sweet and once the biting and accidents in the house have slowed down I am sure it will get much easier. I also can't wait to take her out for a walk! Her second vaccinations are a week today. Here is a picture of her looking sweet and innocent. She really is adorable with her own fun personality.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

There's a reason why she's so cute! It does get better and for you to have that perspective now will only make it that much easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had two serious crockapoos and the first one made me cry all the time. If I picked him up he would lunge at my nose. He drew blood several times. But right around four months he turned around. We did a lot of "No bite" and yelping. Today he is the most loving and snuggly dog in the world. 
This time I'm very relaxed about it. When I hold Lily and she bites I tell her no bite, kiss and then I kiss her and put her down. 
As far as peeing in the house, both my girls took forever. Lily is almost five months and she is still doing it. We actually called her Tink. 
So hang in there. It's worth it and it gets better.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I went through similar feelings that you describe Tara - what have I done/isnt he gorgeous/what have I done/etc etc! I had a few difficult weeks with Barney but eventually told myself that this will all pass, and indeed it did. Relax, try not to stress, and enjoy the good bits knowing the rougher ones will pass before you know it


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It is a massive responsibility, I don't think I suffered from the blue's as such, I was so ready to revolve everything around him, but I did worry for weeks whether we were getting everything right to turn him into the perfect dog, I guess we didn't and he isn't, but he is perfect (well almost) for us! I know I would be so much more relaxed if I got another.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It seems to be getting slightly easier. Either that or I am just getting used to it and learning to relax about the little things. I guess I am just worrying that if I don't get it right she will be bitey and have house training issues forever but I am sure this is a normal reaction.


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

As a newbie too, I thought I had obtained a monster when Dexter was the same age! I was counting the hours to his first walk and the day when he stopped biting my hands, legs, clothes...... He is nearly 5 months old and only gets mouthy when excited now! He is a real joy, even if he is becoming a selectively deaf and rebellious 5 month old! Crate training worked wonders for his toilet training- though killed me through lack of sleep! Enjoy the cuteness; she'll get there!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tara said:


> Thanks everyone. It seems to be getting slightly easier. Either that or I am just getting used to it and learning to relax about the little things. I guess I am just worrying that if I don't get it right she will be bitey and have house training issues forever but I am sure this is a normal reaction.


There's a bit of both really. Poppy has definitely got better but also we are both a mass of mental scar tissue so we find it easier to cope. Either way is a result.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

We have had a rough day today. Maisie was having trouble going to the toilet, I looked at her bum and it all looked a bit pooey and matted. I gave her a quick bath only 10 minutes before having to leave for the school run. She want impressed. I got back from school and she had diorrhea and then vomited. There was a very small plastic wrapper in her sick. She then went on to have more runny poos and was a bit quiet and sleepy. She has also been weeing everywhere in the house as I am so out of sync with taking her outside. I was all ready to go to the vets but she woke up full of beans. So much so that she was very play bitey with my husband, which ended up annoying him, I was just glad that she was back to her crazy self. All is calm now so I am trying to relax with a glass of wine


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I feel like a bad puppy mummy letting her get hold of a wrapper.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It will have been a very inexpensive lesson if you got away with just diarhea and vomit. Several of us have paid the price of surgeries.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Arghh Fairlie that would have been awful! I must be more vigilant making sure the kids don't drop anything. I would have felt awful. Poor little thing. She is snuggled up in bed now looking comfy and content.


----------



## ellyaustin (Jul 24, 2015)

Tara I can't explain how relieved I am to have read your post! We were as prepared for this as possible... Had a litter picked out in July before the mum and dad had even mated... Had first pick, had everything ready for so long before she got home and was prepared for no sleep etc etc etc... But oh boy!! I just couldn't be prepared enough. I was the one who also pushed for a dog as I couldn't imagine my future kids growing up without one... Those are the fondest memories of my childhood... So imagine my guilt when I keep thinking "what have I done?!" then the next minute I think "wow this little girl is the best thing to happen to me!". 

Matilda is 9 1/2 weeks old, on her 9 week birthday we thought we were so lucky and that we had cracked toilet training... After every nap she asked to go wee by walking to the back door... Then today she has just peed everywhere the absolute second I turn my back!! The biting is horrible too! I'm just so relieved to know nearly everyone else has gone through this too and that it will get better... I wanted to get another one next year but right this minute I'm so unsure! 

Thank you, again!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

'What have I done' moments are very common....
Accidents happen. They are accidents, don't worry - tomorrow will be another day. Few puppies are truthfully and really completely toilet trained until between 17 and 20 weeks - so honestly the pups who are younger and don't have accidents probably only don't because they have really vigilant owners!
Biting - it happen. When you can't cope put Matilda (cool name - my sons used to love Robot Wars and Matilda was a favourite!!) in the kitchen behind a baby gate, or in her crate. She will probably crash out and sleep. Time for undisturbed sleep is vital for small puppies as is de-stressing time for new owners. Chocolate, alcohol, a long hot bath... treat yourself. It is hard work raising puppy.
I bet by this time next year you are in a queue for your second!!!

Can we see Matilda puppy? Please post a picture.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Maisie is 16 weeks old now and things are getting a bit easier, I still have my "what have I done moments" but a lot less often now. she is much better at going outside to the toilet outside and I think we are averaging about 1 wee per day in the house which is usually caused by me being distracted in the early evening sorting out kids dinner etc and not letting her out often enough. The biting is still there which does get to me sometimes but I think it is getting better, I am not wearing my slippers all the time now which I would have considered madness a few weeks ago. I would say that the biting is the only thing that really gets me down now but I am just taking everyone's word for it that it will eventually stop!

Ellyaustin, it sounds like you are having a similar experience to me, hang in there and keep your sense of humour, I am assured it gets better, maybe just not as quickly as we would like. They are worth all the hard work!


----------



## ellyaustin (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Marzi, it really feels like it has already gotten better in the last few days since I posted... Not sure if Matilda has gotten better or if I've just learned to accept that she will be bitey etc and have reassured myself that it will pass. I am very much looking forward to having a calm companion to walk with. 

Her 2nd jabs are tonight so I am hoping that as soon as I can take her on a walk each day that will tire her out!

My breeder is having another litter next Summer so I am already hoping to work on the OH 

I have attached a few pics because I couldn't choose! One of them is her persistent quest to get hold of my snotty tissues yesterday! She tried every trick in the book and even pretended to be asleep until I turned my back and she nabbed a bit!! In the end I had to admire her determination :love-eyes:


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Matilda is gorgeous. I love her colouring. 

It definitely gets easier when you can take them for walks and burn off some of that energy, it is also really enjoyable and a good excuse to get a take away coffee and avoid the housework.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Walking saved our lives. I ridiculously thought getting two at once would save me the trouble of having to do the puppy thing twice. Instead it just extended the puppy problems for a long time. I measured success by the hour for the first few weeks. The plus side is they had each other to be bitey with - which would be my suggestion. Get a puppy buddy they can play with and learn bite inhibition from. I still had to do my part but learning from other dogs helped a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerriClaus (Oct 7, 2016)

Gosh it is so lovely to hear some people struggling a little.
My husband and I got beautiful Wallace, but then he had to go away on business and now it's just me with lovely 4month old Wallace...he's generally great, but obviously sometimes when I'm flying solo with all the training it can get so hard, especially when you can't tag team!

A recent thing is barking a lot at me when he wants me to play...any advice?

The posts have really helped 

Terri xxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wallace is GORGEOUS!
Slight puppy envy here.... struggling happens, be kind to yourself.
Do you have friends with dogs or have you discovered somewhere to walk where Wallace can meet some doggy friends and have a really good doodle dash and romp. A happy, well exercised puppy is always more pleasant to be around.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh yes - also meant to comment on the barking to get attention!!!
Dot does this too - think of it as conversation... she barks at me I say 'you are a horrible puppy I'm trying to work go away...' she bark at me again and I say 'I don't love you, go away', she knows this is a blatant lie and barks at me again. At this point I can do one of two things - put her out of the room and shut the door and ignore her while she goes on a sock hunt of revenge, or I can play with her..... 
I like playing!!!
To be fair, she does do it less these days after all she is now 3 and almost mature, and she only really does it if she really needs a mental and physical work out, so if she is being a total pest it is probably my fault!


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

Ernie is 6months and just started the barking to try and get what he wants. He woofs if he wants to play, or to demand a bit of whatever I am preparing in the kitchen. I am trying to ignore it and only respond once the barking stops. I don't want to reinforce the idea that making a racket will get what he wants. 

Agree with others about tiring pups out. It doesn't guarantee peace but a decent walk this morning has meant a very sleepy dog this afternoon. We initially tried to stick to the '5 mins per month of age' guidance but tbh if Ernie doesn't get a decent walk a couple of times a day he would be a nightmare.


----------

